# mini-z racing at harry's hobbies



## harryshobbies (Oct 3, 2004)

we will be be racing mini-z's once a month starting july 10th. gates open at noon,racing starts at 1pm. we will be running stock and modified. x-mods are welcome.any questions please call the store.1-904-288-6929. harry.


----------



## Donald Deutsch (Sep 29, 2001)

Where is Harry's??


----------



## BullFrog (Sep 24, 2002)

Jacksonville, Florida. That's alittle far according to your location. It's been several months since we've raced.


----------



## jozimoto (May 2, 2003)

Cool Harry. We race Mini Z's at Franks Trains and Hobbies in Oldsmar (Tampa Bay area.) Are you guys going to have a class for the CP Cup cars?


----------



## BullFrog (Sep 24, 2002)

I think someone in the group has one. If there are enough, Harry will make a class.Presently they would be racing road course.


----------



## BullFrog (Sep 24, 2002)

Tommorow is the 10th. Hopefully it won't rain..............


----------



## harryshobbies (Oct 3, 2004)

*moving race day.*

Our racing schedule is almost complete. OFFROAD RACING WILL START THIS SATURDAY AT 3PM. MINI-Z RACING IS BEING MOVED TO THURSDAY NITE. WE WILL BE STARTING A TUESDAY NITE, NITRO BLAST RACE, ALONG WITH TRUCK PULLING,TUG A WAR AND A BIG AIR CONTEST ON FRIDAY NITES.PLEASE CHECK OUT www.sunbeamrcraceway.com thanks,harry


----------



## harryshobbies (Oct 3, 2004)

*updated racing schedule*

check out www.calendarwiz.com/sunbeamrcraceway


----------



## BullFrog (Sep 24, 2002)

Tonight July 28th at 6:00pm. racing MiniZ's a Harry's.


----------



## BullFrog (Sep 24, 2002)

Latest Scoop- We set the track up last night. Tested out the lap counter and everything is working.Now do you want to practice and set your car up- The track is going to be left up with a tarp covering it up at night. Tom had the fastest laps last night so he's the man to beat.


----------



## Kid Kahuna (Feb 1, 2005)

*Mini-Z and XMOD racing in North East Ohio*

Hey Gang! We are racing Mini-Z's and XMODS in Warren, Ohio (now the snowbirds in Florida will have a place to race when they come home!) Every Wed. night. Registration closes at 6:20 pm-Racing at 6:30 SHARP! We have a 87 ft. RCP road course with AMB timing! Mini-Z's without transponder will be recorded by keypad! Our transponders are XMOD ready and will connect to the Logic light connector! Food-Adult beverages- clean rest rooms.
We are in the band area of Victory Lane Lounge/Champion Bowling Lanes. Members scored on "NASCAR" point system. For more info contact Jim Stiles at 330-847-7779 or [email protected]


----------



## legend15x3 (Dec 28, 2004)

WHat AMB timing system do you use for the xmods? I run a league and am tired of counting by finger.


----------



## Kid Kahuna (Feb 1, 2005)

The regular AMB-it system works well with the personal transponders! I noticed the set up at the Tournaments in St. Louis and Atlanta! They have to be "modified" to connect to the logic light connection. Just pop them in and secure to the roof. Makes everything a lot more fun! If you need some tech help- we can help you set them up (transponders) write me [email protected] or give a quick call at work-1-800-452-0090. We are using Alley Kat Demo version software, just to run heats, and finals, with Nascar point system.


----------

